# Bridgey J Head T Bolts Measurements?



## Uglydog (Jan 1, 2016)

I need to make some T bolts for a J head.
All I have is the head. I plan to mount her on a designated mill head stand that one of my rebuild mentors used to use during rebuilds. 
I'll need to figure out how to tear the whole thing down, rebuild, and start sourcing/making parts.
For starters I'd like to get her off the concrete floor. 
Does anyone have specs on OEM T bolts?
I've made bolts for my Cincy and Van Normans, not difficult. But, it is nice to have at least part of a bolt or some measurements to start from. 
Alternatively, I'll begin to scratch out a print.

Thanks,
Daryl
MN


----------



## gi_984 (Feb 3, 2016)

Have you called Matt at Lost Creek Machine?  They do buy outs and have Bridgeport mills and parts on hand.  They might have some cheap.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 3, 2016)

gi_984
I've heard of them. Perhaps in a thread somewhere.
I know there are other parts I'll need as well.
I should make a list!!
Thanks for the tip.

Daryl
MN


----------



## gi_984 (Feb 6, 2016)

I was able to swing by and visit them while on a road trip for work.  They have several buildings full of stuff.  New items come in every week.  A lot more than what is on the website of course.  I bought my mint condition Bridgeport rotary table from them along with some other odds and ends.  Very good prices.  Fun to dig thru the bins and aisles to see what you can find.  I'll make another buying trip in the spring to visit them and a few other dealers.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 7, 2016)

gi_984 said:


> Very good prices.  Fun to dig thru the bins and aisles to see what you can find.



Arrrgh,
An additional place to add to our summer vacation Scamping trip stops. 
Wife agrees to stop at used machine tool dealers, as long as I don't complain about looking at vintage dishes.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Jay-z (Feb 19, 2016)

Lost Creek Machine had some "hard to find" parts for my Sheldon. The customer service there is great. I definitely recommend them. 

Jay


----------



## Metal (Mar 15, 2016)

If you cant find them let me know and i'll measure mine today, I have my BP apart right now


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 15, 2016)

I've got a Jhead. No bolts. She's ready for a complete teardown and rebuild. 
I was given a dedicated heavy duty shop made rebuild stand with a Bridgy knuckle mounted to hold heads during rebuild. 
I don't have a Bridgy column or arm (Cincy & Van Norman). Figured I'd do the rebuild and sell her when complete. A learning process....
Current plan is to turn or buy some bolts. But, it'd be a guess as to OEM specs.
I'd gladly accept the offer to measure yours for me!

Thank you,
Daryl
MN


----------



## Metal (Mar 16, 2016)

Head is .85 square .3 thick
shaft is 6" long .49 (.5) diameter
threaded portion is .75" long
I have no way to check the thread on this but it appears to be 7 threads per inch


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 16, 2016)

Heaps of thanks!!

Daryl
MN


----------

